# UOL Vs Rashid Latif?



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Which of them would be a better option?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

If I was you, I would consider which one is closer to where I live.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

both are far off, gotta take a bus for both anyway.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zara13 said:


> both are far off, gotta take a bus for both anyway.



Man you never realise how vast Lahore is or has become until you visit some of these places, but in my mind, they are not in Lahore.
To get from one med clg to another you have to drive for an hour.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

So trueee! but apart from the distance there are other factors to be looked at too right


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zara13 said:


> So trueee! but apart from the distance there are other factors to be looked at too right


Well what you would get from people would be speculation. Best thing to do would to call them both or visit the campus and get a feel of the place on your own.


----------



## zizi (Jul 28, 2013)

any idea about their dues

- - - Updated - - -

whats the merit of rashid and uol?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Well what you would get from people would be speculation. Best thing to do would to call them both or visit the campus and get a feel of the place on your own.


That is indeed wise.

- - - Updated - - -



zizi said:


> any idea about their dues
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> whats the merit of rashid and uol?


For their dues its best to check their website. And no idea about their merit, sorry


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Uol is 600000 per year

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Which of them would be a better option?


Rashid Latif DEF!
That wasnt even a sound comparison honestly..


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

For me UOL is the best one because it has low fee plus its rather in the city than rashid latif medical college which is located On Lahore Qasoor junction ..


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Arslanamin said:


> For me UOL is the best one because it has low fee plus its rather in the city than rashid latif medical college which is located On Lahore Qasoor junction ..


Did u get in?
Admission confirmed?


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

Rashid Latif is Best.
It is affiliated with UHS while UOL is not,
Second its affiliated hospitals are best one specially Hameed Latif,


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys i also applied in uol for a safe point but they didnt give me any slip or anything to identifie my form and admission... and they said they will call u or send u letter but when ???

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

Admission letter of UOL will be sent after 11th of november in probably 2 or 3 days .. And one thing more to tell fee of Rashid latif medical college is approx 8 lac without hostel and with hostel it is 9 lac 75 thousands .. I got selected in Central Park and Rashid Latif but i have chosen UOL as i have visited all these three campuses.. And what's wrong if UOL is not affiliated with UHS .. Recognized by PMDC and US and also ranked at 4th number by HEC .. Isn't that enough?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I wannaa tell you one more thing which is that medical colleges requird affliction with universities thats why medical collgese fmh cmh etc are afflicted with uhs... while uol is itself a university so it dont require affliction with uhs because uni cant afflict with other uni so its not a big deal to afflict with uhs....n

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear Arslanamin! whats your aggregate?
i have applied in RLMC&central park but i have not received any call yet


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Arslanamin said:


> Admission letter of UOL will be sent after 11th of november in probably 2 or 3 days .. And one thing more to tell fee of Rashid latif medical college is approx 8 lac without hostel and with hostel it is 9 lac 75 thousands .. I got selected in Central Park and Rashid Latif but i have chosen UOL as i have visited all these three campuses.. And what's wrong if UOL is not affiliated with UHS .. Recognized by PMDC and US and also ranked at 4th number by HEC .. Isn't that enough?



This means that you give your own papers right? I mean there would be some external papers but you mainly give your own right?


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

Innocent Heart said:


> Dear Arslanamin! whats your aggregate?
> i have applied in RLMC&central park but i have not received any call yet


Hahahaha my aggregate is good enough 77.1 percent and i have chosen UOL after thinking alot.. CPMC dean himself gave me me the letter and said to submit fee within a week and you know what i am not going to CPMC 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> This means that you give your own papers right? I mean there would be some external papers but you mainly give your own right?


Yes the papers are taken by University itself but under PMDC rules and regulations..


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Arslanamin said:


> Hahahaha my aggregate is good enough 77.1 percent and i have chosen UOL after thinking alot.. CPMC dean himself gave me me the letter and said to submit fee within a week and you know what i am not going to CPMC
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Why are u going for uol?

State the pros u see...

U might regret ur decision once you get to ur clinical years.


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

crypt: Elaborate what u mean?:?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Arslanamin said:


> crypt: Elaborate what u mean?:?


Which part should i elaborate?

If its the clinical part then i meant that the hospitals are associated are just as important as the medical schools,
After the first two years, most if of the learning takes place at the hospitals,
Patient exposure is vital to making a good doctor.
And central and rashid (especially rashid) have exceptional affiliated hospitals.
What u learn first hand is in the clinical years...and itd be naive to choose a college co-curricular and party fest over other facilities of a college, emphasizing the attached hospitals.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Which part should i elaborate?
> 
> If its the clinical part then i meant that the hospitals are associated are just as important as the medical schools,
> After the first two years, most if of the learning takes place at the hospitals,
> ...


Crypt are u forum man .. u online every time.... and have alot of infos

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Crypt are u forum man .. u online every time.... and have alot of infos
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Tapatalk.
Net stays on...so online. (I answered this for u before)
And !


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Tapatalk.
> Net stays on...so online. (I answered this for u before)
> And !


Which pakge you use for net or u use wifi and who is this person in pic

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Which pakge you use for net or u use wifi and who is this person in pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Ive got portable wifi, evo cloud.
The size of my phone.
Stays with me...has an awesome range and speed.

And this person in pic...is the character House from the hollywood season House md.
Its a medical Must-watch season.
Google..


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Ive got portable wifi, evo cloud.
> The size of my phone.
> Stays with me...has an awesome range and speed.
> 
> ...


House is drama ohhhh so u are girl  am i right

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Rashid latif would be better as they give uhs degree that is more valueable than uol one

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

zizi said:


> any idea about their dues
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> whats the merit of rashid and uol?


Merit of uol was 74 while that of rashid latif was 69...

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Rashid latif last date is what and where it is??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> House is drama ohhhh so u are girl  am i right
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Season...
Its pretty obvious whose the girl...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Rashid latif last date is what and where it is??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Last date: 10th nov
And its a little further on from central park. 
With a right turn..


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Y


Crypt said:


> Season...
> Its pretty obvious whose the girl...


Maynn, I love House, it inspired me to go into diagnostics but then Grey's Anatomy happened hahaa

- - - Updated - - -



Arslanamin said:


> crypt: Elaborate what u mean?:?


Arslan, can you please explain what made you choose Uol over Central? The early fee thing or some other factors?


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Y
> 
> Maynn, I love House, it inspired me to go into diagnostics but then Grey's Anatomy happened hahaa
> 
> ...


Reason why i have preferred UOL over central park is that central park is farther from city more fee only one hostel of college itself I visited the campus and wasn't impressed to meet the staff .. Transport system isn't that good.. And UOL is pretty much well developed and it is giving its education since 1999 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Which part should i elaborate?
> 
> If its the clinical part then i meant that the hospitals are associated are just as important as the medical schools,
> After the first two years, most if of the learning takes place at the hospitals,
> ...


It has two attached hospitals
i. Nawaz Sharif Social Security Hospital, Multan Road, Lahore.
ii. Al-Khidmat Hospital, Multan Road, Lahore.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Arslan, since you live in another city and need hostel too, you're wise to look at it from thisangle as well


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Y
> 
> Maynn, I love House, it inspired me to go into diagnostics but then Grey's Anatomy happened hahaa
> 
> ...


What that mean earlyy fee thing. And tell me is she a girl 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Season...
> Its pretty obvious whose the girl...


I really dont know are u a girl 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Im flattered..
Someone is obsessed with me..


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Im flattered..
> Someone is obsessed with me..


He ain't the only one.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> He ain't the only one.


Really? 
Creepy....


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Really?
> Creepy....


Hide in your room.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Hide in your room.


I m not creepy and who obssessd with u crypt

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> I m not creepy and who obssessd with u crypt
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Alrite 
Lets get back to rlmc and uol shall we..


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Somebody who has been to both akhtar and central, can you tell which place you felt more inclined towards? I really want to visit them but its kinda very far from my place, and nobody has time to drive me there right now


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Somebody who has been to both akhtar and central, can you tell which place you felt more inclined towards? I really want to visit them but its kinda very far from my place, and nobody has time to drive me there right now



Get a motorbike, take a rickshaw, ride the bus


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Hide in your room.



uh-oh!


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Get a motorbike, take a rickshaw, ride the bus


A rickshaw to bhairia town from mid city, umm I need my allowance for other things  i'll put in the form at their farooq hospital for now


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zara13 said:


> A rickshaw to bhairia town from mid city, umm I need my allowance for other things  i'll put in the form at their farooq hospital for now


If your parents want you to apply there, then they should fund that rickshaw ride.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Alrite
> Lets get back to rlmc and uol shall we..


okay dude

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Get a motorbike, take a rickshaw, ride the bus


how she ride a bike even i dont know how to ride a bike..

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> Somebody who has been to both akhtar and central, can you tell which place you felt more inclined towards? I really want to visit them but its kinda very far from my place, and nobody has time to drive me there right now


same here i cant go very far  no one can drop me there even our names are also same :woot:


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> If your parents want you to apply there, then they should fund that rickshaw ride.


My parents think I should see the campus on the 10th, if I go take the AMDC test. I just wanted to see if I liked it better than Central, because my fee deadline there is approaching.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> okay dude
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I do know how to ride a bike really well actually, don't know how to ride a motor-bike tho. Really? But my name is not "Saske" :/


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

zara13 said:


> My parents think I should see the campus on the 10th, if I go take the AMDC test. I just wanted to see if I liked it better than Central, because my fee deadline there is approaching.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 My name is also not saske i just like saske hahhhaaha 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

saske khan said:


> My name is also not saske i just like saske hahhhaaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I thought it was shushke khan, you know like a shashka.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I thought it was shushke khan, you know like a shashka.


Not shasuke... its saske search on google 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------

